# Where is "Now Playing with Folders and Sort" module



## coderus (Apr 4, 2001)

Hi,
Does anybody know where I can find this TivoWeb module, as I tried LJ website and doesn't seem to be there anymore , as being able to sort the Now playing seems an excellent option.

Thanks
Mark.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=96570

But it doesn't affect the Now Playing list on your TiVo. Just the list of shows as they appear on TiVoWeb (and TWP.)


----------

